# Brady Delivers for Sirius



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Last week, Sirius announced that two-time Super Bowl MVP quarterback Tom Brady of the New England Patriots has signed on to promote the extensive lineup of NFL programming and play-by-play coverage on the satellite radio service. Brady will star in Sirius TV commercials that will air nationwide during the summer and fall. He also will be featured in radio and print advertising and point of sale materials, the company said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Last week, Sirius announced that two-time Super Bowl MVP quarterback Tom Brady of the New England Patriots has signed on to promote the extensive lineup of NFL programming and play-by-play coverage on the satellite radio service. Brady will star in Sirius TV commercials that will air nationwide during the summer and fall. He also will be featured in radio and print advertising and point of sale materials, the company said.
> 
> http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


Are they actually going to broadcast all games every Sunday? This would be great for me as I"m a transplanted Eagles fan living in DC. !pride


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes, Eagles, it is true. :grin: Starting this year, they will broadcast EVERY regular-season game along with SELECT pre-season games. I believe they will also carry the 1st 2 rounds of the playoffs this year. After this year I believe they will carry EVERY pre-, regular- and post-season game for the next 6 years.
They have also mentioned at Sirius BackStage, that they will be carrying both feeds for each game most of the time. So, you'll actually be able to choose the Philly feed for every Eagles game, at home in DC, or on the road, anywhere in the USA. :us:

Finally, I'd also remind football fans that the NFL will be creating a channel on Sirius that will run 24/7, with NFL talk, news and other stuff! The latest rumor has that channel starting 7/7/04.


----------

